# Suchen SPS-Programmierer(in)



## sanchoz (17 September 2010)

*Die Firma ADL sucht ab sofort eine/n SPS-Programmierer(in)*

*Wir erwarten sehr gute bzw. fundierte Berufserfahrung in der SPS-Programmierung.
      Sie besitzen umfassende Steuerungskenntnisse von Siemens S7, Rockwell oder Codesys
      und beherrschen die Visualisierungssoftware WinCC, Rockwell oder Zenon.*

*Sie haben Kenntnisse der gängigsten Antriebstechniken.
      Grundkenntnisse in der Programmierung von Robotern wären wünschenswert.*

*Ihr Aufgabengebiet erstreckt sich auf die Programmierung, Inbetriebnahme,
      Service und Wartung von SPS-gesteuerten Anlagen.





      Sie sind flexibel und belastbar, besitzen gute Englischkenntnisse sowie
      ein hohes Maß an Eigeninitiative und  Lernbereitschaft.
      Teamfähigkeit und internationale Reisebereitschaft setzen wir voraus.*

*Ihre aussagekräftige Bewerbung mit Angabe Ihrer Verdienstvorstellung senden Sie bitte an:




    Firma ADL
    z. H. Herr Lemmerz
*

*Hinter den Gärten 18




    87700 Memmingen*

     OT Dickenreishausen





    oder per EMail an: j
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




o
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




b(@)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sps
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lemmerz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.de




*

http://www.sps-lemmerz.de/
*


----------

